# The one good thing about guns...



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Come after mine, we'll see who walks away.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


I've owned guns for 45 yrs and never killed any other gun owners off,, and in that time have not been injured by them,, the same goes for the dozens of people I know that own guns,,,

I'm thinking youre just an idiot that spouts dem talking points you hear on the MSM,,,

what say you??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be injured or killed by one.



Liar.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


I beg to differ.  I have plenty of weapons and not one of them has killed a person yet.  It is because being a veteran i learned to respect the weapons and use them accordingly.  Those morons who get illegal guns though, are just moronic.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.



Stann  When you make statistical claims like this in your opening post on a new thread you need to provide a source for it or we will typically close them.  It's in the rules.  Please update your opening post.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


I have a gun but I don't carry a gun.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be injured or killed by one.


And a person without a spoon is 9 times less likely to be hospitalized or die from obesity.  SMH


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.



I will remain cordial in this thread.

You're a fucking moron.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Come after mine, we'll see who walks away.


You'd be in prison too. Not very smart.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> You'd be in prison too. Not very smart.


For what?


----------



## Peace (Jul 27, 2021)

I have had my two shotguns for more than two decades, so I guess I am beating your odds…

Also most of the gun statistics have suicide and gang killings in them and when you subtract those numbers then you realize many gun owners are not mentally ill people that you proclaim they are…


----------



## Peace (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> You'd be in prison too. Not very smart.


If you are illegally taking someone firearms then you will get killed in States like Florida and Texas.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.



Thats dumb.   600 million guns in private hands over 19.4 million Americans can legally carry guns in public for self defense…… number of gun murders 2019?

10,258…accordimg to the fbi.

of those, 70-80% of the victims are
Criminals, not normal people…..and the rest of the victims?  The majority of them are friends and family of the criminals and gang members who get shot for knowing the criminals.

Meanwhile, normal Am ricans use their legal funs 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, stabbimgs, beatings and murder……..according to the centers for disease control….

guns save innocent lives and wnd criminal lives


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

freyasman said:


> For what?  Dah ! You can't remember threatening me, " We'll see who walks away. " Your assinine words, not mine.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Thats dumb.   600 million guns in private hands over 19.4 million Americans can legally carry guns in public for self defense…… number of gun murders 2019?
> 
> 10,258…accordimg to the fbi.
> 
> ...


Statistics do not lie, if you own a gun you are more likely to be involved in gun violence.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

I think you're posting drunk.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> Statistics do not lie, if you own a gun you are more likely to be involved in gun violence.


Put the glass down.


----------



## Peace (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> Statistics do not lie, if you own a gun you are more likely to be involved in gun violence.


Then provide a link to support your claim because as of now all you have done is just posted numbers that have no links.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Put the glass down


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

You must be talking about yourself, I haven't had a drink in years. You on the other hand sounds like you've had one too many.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 27, 2021)

If you have a vagina and the moon is red how many licks to the center of a rooster?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 27, 2021)

bear513 said:


> If you have a vagina and the moon is red how many licks to the center of a rooster?


2


----------



## fncceo (Jul 27, 2021)

I think people who get all fretfull about what other people do are just adorable...

... like a puppy with rabies.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> You must be talking about yourself, I haven't had a drink in years. You on the other hand sounds like you've had one too many.


Dude you can't even post without fucking it up, lol.

if you're not drinking, then put the bong down.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> Statistics do not lie, if you own a gun you are more likely to be involved in gun violence.


National Library of Medicine - National Institutes of Health then there's a v symbol sideways followed by PMC


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Dude you can't even post without fucking it up, lol.
> 
> if you're not drinking, then put the bong down.
> 
> Again with the drug references, for your drunken high too, what an idiot. No wonder you're having trouble thinking.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

So, you're saying that you're clean and sober, it's just that you're too stupid and inept to handle posting on a message board???


----------



## whitehall (Jul 27, 2021)

Statistics indicate that firearms save an estimated half a million to three million people every year from assault or robbery or murder. Unarmed citizens have to wait an average of half an hour for EMT personnel to save their lives or clean up the mess.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 27, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have had my two shotguns for more than two decades


Been shooting for 58 years and a gun owner for 50 of those--I guess I'm in your club as well.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> Statistics do not lie, if you own a gun you are more likely to be involved in gun violence.


Linkie?


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

freyasman said:


> So, you're saying that you're clean and sober, it's just that you're too stupid and inept to handle posting on a message board???


This is my first time on the message board, I may be making mistakes but at least I'm not a boorish person like you.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Linkie?


Https://www.ncbl.nlm.nih.gov>PMC


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> This is my first time on the message board, I may be making mistakes but at least I'm not a boorish person like you.


No, you're very entertaining, lol....


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Linkie?


The link is it down below let's hear another post.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

freyasman said:


> No, you're very entertaining, lol....


I'm sorry but I really think you are drunk or high or something is seriously wrong with you


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> I'm sorry but I really think you are drunk or high or something is seriously wrong with you


In fact I'm going to report you cuz this is harassment


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> In fact I'm going to report you cuz this is harassment


Go ahead, lol


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

freyasman said:


> So what's up with that moronic OP, anyway?
> 
> Why would you post something so dumb?
> You trolling, or what?


I reported you for harassment and I can't talk to you anymore you're some kind of idiot. The sad part is you think it's funny, it isn't just plain sick.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Go ahead, lol


Goodbye and good riddance, it has not been a pleasure speaking with you.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> Https://www.ncbl.nlm.nih.gov>PMC


Try posting one that works.  Moron.


----------



## Concerned American (Jul 27, 2021)

Did you lose your voice?  LOL


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 27, 2021)

Stick to the topic and stop talking about each other


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> You'd be in prison too. Not very smart.


Whose story are they going to believe his or yours when your dead and can't tell a story


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

Who the hell are you, that poster kept harassing me.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Whose story are they going to believe his or yours when your dead and can't tell a story


I wouldn't have avail myself to such a threat, people that talk like that only a harm to themselves.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> This is my first time on the message board, I may be making mistakes but at least I'm not a boorish person like you.


Fair enough welcome to the shit hole forums of America!


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 27, 2021)

freyasman said:


> For what?


Saying the word gun.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.



I believe you.

Oh wait, no I don't.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> Statistics do not lie, if you own a gun you are more likely to be involved in gun violence.


LOL what a retard that's like saying if you own a car you are more likely to be in a car accident.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL what a retard that's like saying if you own a car you are more likely to be in a car accident.


That's a ridiculous comparison.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I believe you.
> 
> Oh wait, no I don't.


Believe whatever you wish it doesn't change the facts


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Fair enough welcome to the shit hole forums of America!


The people in the forum create the forum, I guess that says a lot about you. I won't be here much longer. You don't want to know the truth. Are you a Trumper ? Got so used to all those lies, now they make up your life for you.


----------



## Stann (Jul 27, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> I've owned guns for 45 yrs and never killed any other gun owners off,, and in that time have not been injured by them,, the same goes for the dozens of people I know that own guns,,,
> 
> I'm thinking youre just an idiot that spouts dem talking points you hear on the MSM,,,
> 
> what say you??


I'd say you're lucky so far, the odds are against you, not me.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.




Stop, shut up and listen... it's the point that you've been missin... stand up straight, don't arch your back, don't you know there's more to life than crack?

One of the most ignorant posts you've made yet... which is a huge improvement for you. You do realize that gang bangers with guns going after gang bangers with guns on a daily basis do not represent most Americans who keep their guns put away or regulated in some way right? or do you?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 28, 2021)

Sixty-two percent of all gun deaths are from suicides.  If those same people didn't own a firearm, they'd still be a suicide statistic, just dead by another method.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people in the forum create the forum, I guess that says a lot about you.* I won't be here much longer. *You don't want to know the truth. Are you a Trumper ? Got so used to all those lies, now they make up your life for you.



If you can't hang with the big doggs stay off the porch lady.

Now go home and get your fukin' shinebox.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Goodbye and good riddance, it has not been a pleasure speaking with you.


Are you gonna answer me?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Believe whatever you wish it doesn't change the facts


You haven't presented any facts.

You have made a claim that was disproven long ago. (Probably before you were born, as I get the sense you're a child.)


----------



## Peace (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Who the hell are you, that poster kept harassing me.


No one is harassing you and if you dislike the content from a poster you have every right to block them and not read their responses…

Now to answer your question who the hell Taz is, well he is a one of the many moderators of this board and if he is in this thread then that mean there have been enough complaints for him to peek in and ask “ what the fuck is going on? “ and let me state that is never a good thing!

Next, you created a thread with no link to support your numbers nor did you accept the explanation that the majority of gun deaths are Suicide sprinkled in gang killings, and when you subtract those from your data the possibility of dying from firearm incident lowers considerably, but you already knew this and just wanted to troll.

Now no one is harassing you and for you to make that claim because you dislike the responses is your issue and not our ( I mean the entire board ) issue and it is you spamming the site with OP’s that either should be in the Rubber Room, Badlands or not created at all.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Come after mine, we'll see who walks away.



Tough guy.  Exactly what would you do if the government passed a law and three big gorillas arrived wanting your guns? I'll tell you. The first thing is you would shit yourself. Then you would hand them over because if you fired one shot, you would be in jail. So shut you big brave mouth. 
You would do nothing and you know it.


----------



## Peace (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Tough guy.  Exactly what would you do if the government passed a law and three big gorillas arrived wanting your guns? I'll tell you. The first thing is you would shit yourself. Then you would hand them over because if you fired one shot, you would be in jail. So shut you big brave mouth.
> You would do nothing and you know it.



First off the type of law required would require a Constitutional Amendment which is never happening in this political environment, so no law will happen.

Second, any law passed would grandfather in gun owner rights and would extend only to future gun owners, so the person you are writing to would be protected.

Finally, all of you anti-gun posters should study the statistics and ask what you are doing to stop gang related killings and suicides that make up the majority of gun related deaths and then ask why you have failed those people?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Tough guy.  Exactly what would you do if the government passed a law and three big gorillas arrived wanting your guns? I'll tell you. The first thing is you would shit yourself. Then you would hand them over because if you fired one shot, you would be in jail. So shut you big brave mouth.
> You would do nothing and you know it.


You guys always say this because it scares you so much that it might happen....... because if we _do_ start shooting the cops who come for us, then in about 2 hours, there aren't going to _be_ any cops left.

And when we're done with them, and looking at all the carnage _you_ caused by sending them all after us, we're going to reload, and we're going to come looking for you......... *and we're going to kill every last one of you.*


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> First off the type of law required would require a Constitutional Amendment which is never happening in this political environment, so no law will happen.
> 
> Second, any law passed would grandfather in gun owner rights and would extend only to future gun owners, so the person you are writing to would be protected.
> 
> Finally, all of you anti-gun posters should study the statistics and ask what you are doing to stop gang related killings and suicides that make up the majority of gun related deaths and then ask why you have failed those people?



Again, if the amendment was changed and they came to the door, you would be a complete idiot to respond with bullets.  

As for guns keeping everybody safe, don't make me vomit.  Ask those people who were killed at Sandy hook and innocent people killed by other gun nuts if they feel safe. 
Wake up to yourself.  Its pure testosterone and ego.  
No one shot has ever been fired to stop tyrannical governments and you've  had plenty if chances so rule that out also. 
You gave them because you can.  You feel tough and safe. 
I could pick you off from half a mile away. Feeling safe now Rambo?


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

freyasman said:


> You guys always say this because it scares you so much that it might happen....... because if we _do_ start shooting the cops who come for us, then in about 2 hours, there aren't going to _be_ any cops left.
> 
> And when we're done with them, and looking at all the carnage _you_ caused by sending them all after us, we're going to reload, and we're going to come looking for you......... *and we're going to kill every last one of you.*



Yeah sure you are.  Dream on dough boy.


----------



## Peace (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Again, if the amendment was changed and they came to the door, you would be a complete idiot to respond with bullets.
> 
> As for guns keeping everybody safe, don't make me vomit.  Ask those people who were killed at Sandy hook and innocent people killed by other gun nuts if they feel safe.
> Wake up to yourself.  Its pure testosterone and ego.
> ...



Making death threats I see and going unhinged on me because I stated facts shows how unhinged some of you are!

As I stated the facts are when you remove gang killings and suicide the reality of you being killed by a gun is much lower, and yet you brought up the mass shooting of Sandy Hook and why?

Did you know the person that committed the Sandy Hook shooting stole the guns from his mother after he killed her?

So as you try to use Sandy Hook as your reason why Guns should be banned the fact is Sandy Hook happened because of a crime within the home that was caused by the child killing it parent and then stealing the gun.

Also you threatening me with shooting me because I responded to you make it clear why you want strict gun laws, so you will prevent yourself from using a firearm on those you fear and hate which mean anyone with more sanity than you!


----------



## Peace (Jul 28, 2021)

freyasman said:


> You guys always say this because it scares you so much that it might happen....... because if we _do_ start shooting the cops who come for us, then in about 2 hours, there aren't going to _be_ any cops left.
> 
> And when we're done with them, and looking at all the carnage _you_ caused by sending them all after us, we're going to reload, and we're going to come looking for you......... *and we're going to kill every last one of you.*



Just like Collins you are not going to do anything at all!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Again, if the amendment was changed and they came to the door, you would be a complete idiot to respond with bullets.
> 
> As for guns keeping everybody safe, don't make me vomit.  Ask those people who were killed at Sandy hook and innocent people killed by other gun nuts if they feel safe.
> Wake up to yourself.  Its pure testosterone and ego.
> ...





Colin norris said:


> No one shot has ever been fired to stop tyrannical governments and you've had plenty if chances so rule that out also.



Never heard of the Revolutionary War?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> That's a ridiculous comparison.


It is the exact same thing. you  claim everyone that owns a firearm is in danger simply because the own a firearm which is the same as everyone is n danger because they own a car,


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Again, if the amendment was changed and they came to the door, you would be a complete idiot to respond with bullets.
> 
> As for guns keeping everybody safe, don't make me vomit.  Ask those people who were killed at Sandy hook and innocent people killed by other gun nuts if they feel safe.
> Wake up to yourself.  Its pure testosterone and ego.
> ...


Come ahead then.

You wouldn't be the first to hunt me.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yeah sure you are.  Dream on dough boy.


If you think any different,  then you have never read history,  and you sure as hell never fought a counter insurgency war.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Just like Collins you are not going to do anything at all!


I guess all those people I have shot in my lifetime might disagree with you on that.


----------



## Peace (Jul 28, 2021)

Some Facts:

Fact: America has plenty of gun laws on it books to combat the increase violence from gang members that cause most of the illegal usage of guns and killings!

Fact: Most of gun related statistics ( if not all ) deaths include gang killings and suicide by gun.

Fact: Those that want more gun control have no clue on how dangerous rural America can be especially at the U.S. Border and no contacting the local authorities is not an option at times because the time it would take for them to get to your place which could be days if the roads have flooded out!

——-

So as some of you discuss about guns and violence the reality is guns are a tool for us in rural America from defending our lands from intruders to wild animals…


----------



## Peace (Jul 28, 2021)

freyasman said:


> I guess all those people I have shot in my lifetime might disagree with you on that.


Look Marion as much as you think Call of Duty is real or Fallout is real I highly doubt you shot anyone outside a war zone….


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> You'd be in prison too. Not very smart.



That's the thing, some folks belief system requires them to not bow the knee to tyrants. Hence the why I will not bow the knee for that precious jab the Left is so enamored of.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Look Marion as much as you think Call of Duty is real or Fallout is real I highly doubt you shot anyone outside a war zone….


But I have spent plenty of time in the war zone,  fighting insurgents. 
So I know how this shit works. 
I also know that the people who are pushing this shit they want the cops to enforce on us, don't live in guarded FOBs...... and neither do the cops.


Go ahead and set off 10 or 20 or 100 Dennis Tuttles, and the families of those people are going to come hunt you down and kill you. 

And remember,  he took what? 3 of them out of action,  all by himself?


You tell me..... how do you see that working out in the US of 600 million guns and 4 trillion rounds of ammunition?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Believe whatever you wish it doesn't change the facts



What would you know of facts?

You trot out long debunked tropes and don't even link back to the hate sites you lifted them from.

This isn't Twitter.

Do better.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> I'd say you're lucky so far, the odds are against you, not me.


arent you forgetting there are over 100 million gun owners in this country,,

if what you say is true we should have 50 million gun deaths a yr but we dont,,

I'm thinking youre just a drama queen,,


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jul 28, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Come after mine, we'll see who walks away.


Oh sit down and shut up, tough guy. I think you sit clenched all day waiting for someone to take your guns.

You really need to talk to mental health professionals about your little sick obsession.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jul 28, 2021)

freyasman said:


> I think you're posting drunk.


Due to your name, I ask, Are you involved with Asatru Folk Assembly? They are a terrorist group, very much a concern in Virginia where they're big in the prisons.

I've forwarded this ID to HS to be checked out. If you don't already have a file, you do now.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jul 28, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Thats dumb.   600 million guns in private hands over 19.4 million Americans can legally carry guns in public for self defense…… number of gun murders 2019?
> 
> 10,258…accordimg to the fbi.
> 
> ...


How many times does that actually happen, a gun owner preventing a crime. It is virtually never in the news. I think it's BS. Y'all can produce no stats to back up that notion.

Me, I'm a progressive Democrat who knows that the NRA is a corrupt lobbying shill of gun manufacturers. But when I was young, when the NRA was real, I took their gun safety course and by the age of 12 was competent and safe with all the usual firearms... we didn't have AKs back then, just .30/.06, .30/.30, .22lr, various shotguns & pistols. I use guns nowadays to shoot vermin in the chicken coop, mostly possums and raccoons. Any criminal coming here better be quick because I am quick. But that has NEVER happened. Right now my primary concern is with white-right Trumpoid terrorists who'd like to shoot me for being as Democrat. They think Democrats don't have guns and can't shoot! That is hilarious. I'm from fucking WV dude.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jul 28, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If you are illegally taking someone firearms then you will get killed in States like Florida and Texas.


Who is illegally taking anyone's firearms? What most Democrats want is stricter background checks, to weed out the Adam Lanza types. That is not "taking your guns", duh. I'll easily pass any such background check, and will with or without the enhanced checks be the proud owner of a new .30/.06 soon. Got my eyes on a nice one...

And I'm a progressive Democrat, so you'd best keep your insurrection away from me.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Who is illegally taking anyone's firearms? What most Democrats want is stricter background checks, to weed out the Adam Lanza types. That is not "taking your guns", duh. I'll easily pass any such background check, and will with or without the enhanced checks be the proud owner of a new .30/.06 soon. Got my eyes on a nice one...
> 
> And I'm a progressive Democrat, so you'd best keep your insurrection away from me.





Sinajuavi said:


> What most Democrats want is stricter background checks, to weed out the Adam Lanza types.



Adam Lanza?

the guy that killed his mother and raided her gun safe to get the weapons he used in a mass shooting?

How would a background check have stopped him?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> How many times does that actually happen, a gun owner preventing a crime.



Every fucking day.









						Bearing Arms
					

Bearing Arms – Saving Liberty and Lives




					bearingarms.com
				






Sinajuavi said:


> It is virtually never in the news.



You don't say, Nazi fuck?



Sinajuavi said:


> I think it's BS. Y'all can produce no stats to back up that notion.
> 
> Me, I'm a progressive Democrat who knows that the NRA is a corrupt lobbying shill of gun manufacturers. But when I was young, when the NRA was real, I took their gun safety course and by the age of 12 was competent and safe with all the usual firearms... we didn't have AKs back then, just .30/.06, .30/.30, .22lr, various shotguns & pistols. I use guns nowadays to shoot vermin in the chicken coop, mostly possums and raccoons. Any criminal coming here better be quick because I am quick. But that has NEVER happened. Right now my primary concern is with white-right Trumpoid terrorists who'd like to shoot me for being as Democrat. They think Democrats don't have guns and can't shoot! That is hilarious. I'm from fucking WV dude.


You, you're a Nazi **** dedicated to the eradication of individual liberty in favor of totalitarian collectivist dictatorship.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Who is illegally taking anyone's firearms? What most Democrats want is stricter background checks, to weed out the Adam Lanza types. That is not "taking your guns", duh. I'll easily pass any such background check, and will with or without the enhanced checks be the proud owner of a new .30/.06 soon. Got my eyes on a nice one...
> 
> And I'm a progressive Democrat, so you'd best keep your insurrection away from me.



Herr Nazi, how would "stricter background checks." (whatever the fuck you think that means) have stopped Adam Lanza from murdering his mother and stealing he gun.

Does your mentally retarded Nazi ass think there was a background check performed as his mother lay dead and he broke into the gun safe?

You Nazis are the dumbest motherfuckers on earth.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 28, 2021)

I think he is implying he would prevent anyone with any family member unable to pass would also be barred.


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.






False facts are false.  Yet you trot them out as if they mean something.

The fact is, Jake, that bad guys kill bad guys all the time.  Good riddance.  If you were smart you would ask yourself why do the 10 largest Democrat controlled cities, suffer more crime than the entire rest of the country.

But you already know the answer to that.

So piss off, loser.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Believe whatever you wish it doesn't change the facts



What facts? I haven't seen you post any.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Due to your name, I ask, Are you involved with Asatru Folk Assembly? They are a terrorist group, very much a concern in Virginia where they're big in the prisons.
> 
> I've forwarded this ID to HS to be checked out. If you don't already have a file, you do now.


I've been on file with the feds since at least 2003, lol.

And if you're not,  then you're probably a quisling pussy.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> How many times does that actually happen, a gun owner preventing a crime. It is virtually never in the news. I think it's BS. Y'all can produce no stats to back up that notion.
> 
> Me, I'm a progressive Democrat who knows that the NRA is a corrupt lobbying shill of gun manufacturers. But when I was young, when the NRA was real, I took their gun safety course and by the age of 12 was competent and safe with all the usual firearms... we didn't have AKs back then, just .30/.06, .30/.30, .22lr, various shotguns & pistols. I use guns nowadays to shoot vermin in the chicken coop, mostly possums and raccoons. Any criminal coming here better be quick because I am quick. But that has NEVER happened. Right now my primary concern is with white-right Trumpoid terrorists who'd like to shoot me for being as Democrat. They think Democrats don't have guns and can't shoot! That is hilarious. I'm from fucking WV dude.




You are wrong...again.....

A quick guide to the studies and the numbers.....the full lay out of what was studied by each study is in the links....

The name of the group doing the study, the year of the study, the number of defensive gun uses and if police and military defensive gun uses are included.....notice the bill clinton and obama defensive gun use research is highlighted.....

GunCite-Gun Control-How Often Are Guns Used in Self-Defense 

GunCite Frequency of Defensive Gun Use in Previous Surveys

Field...1976....3,052,717 ( no cops, no military)

DMIa 1978...2,141,512 ( no cops, no military)

L.A. TIMES...1994...3,609,68 ( no cops, no military)

Kleck......1994...2.5 million ( no cops, no military)

CDC...1996-1998... 1.1 million  averaged over  those years.( no cops, no military)

Obama's CDC....2013....500,000--3million

--------------------


Bordua...1977...1,414,544

DMIb...1978...1,098,409 ( no cops, no military)

Hart...1981...1.797,461 ( no cops, no military)

Mauser...1990...1,487,342 ( no cops,no military)

Gallup...1993...1,621,377 ( no cops, no military)

DEPT. OF JUSTICE...1994...1.5 million ( the bill clinton study)

Journal of Quantitative Criminology--- 989,883 times per year."

(Based on survey data from a 2000 study published in the _Journal of Quantitative Criminology_,[17] U.S. civilians use guns to defend themselves and others from crime at least 989,883 times per year.[18])

Paper: "Measuring Civilian Defensive Firearm Use: A Methodological Experiment." By David McDowall and others. _Journal of Quantitative Criminology_, March 2000. Measuring Civilian Defensive Firearm Use: A Methodological Experiment - Springer


-------------------------------------------

Ohio...1982...771,043

Gallup...1991...777,152

Tarrance... 1994... 764,036 (no cops, no military)

Lawerence Southwich Jr. 400,000 fewer violent crimes and at least 800,000 violent crimes deterred..

https://www.supremecourt.gov/Docket...144549202_Amicus brief SWD 7.19.2021 2300.pdf


https://www.jstor.org/stable/1229604

1977-2000
1.5%-2.3% reductions in murder rate
2-3 billion dollars benefit in first 5 years.


Wilson....

Appendix A Dissent--James Q. Wilson | Firearms and Violence: A Critical Review | The National Academies Press

Lott argued that murder rates decline after the adoption of RTC laws even after allowing for the effect of other variables that affect crime rates. The committee has confirmed this finding as is evident in its Tables 6-1, 6-2, 6-5 (first row), 6-6 (first row), and 6-7 (first two rows). This confirmation includes both the original data period (1977-1992) used by Lott and data that run through 2000. In view of the confirmation of the findings that shall-issue laws drive down the murder rate, it is hard for me to understand why these claims are called “fragile.”
-----
In addition, with only a few exceptions, the studies cited in Chapter 6, including those by Lott’s critics, do not show that the passage of RTC laws drives the crime rates up (as might be the case if one supposed that newly armed people went about looking for someone to shoot). The direct evidence that such shooting sprees occur is nonexistent. The indirect evidence, as found in papers by Black and Nagin and Ayres and Donohue [cited in Chapter 6], is controversial. Indeed, the Ayres and Donohue paper shows that there was a “statistically significant downward shift in the trend” of the murder rate (Chapter 6, page 135). This suggests to me that for people interested in RTC laws, the best evidence we have is that they impose no costs but may confer benefits. That conclusion might be very useful to authorities who contemplate the enactment of RTC laws.
----
In sum, I find that the evidence presented by Lott and his supporters suggests that RTC laws do in fact help drive down the murder rate, though their effect on other crimes is ambiguous.

https://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/abs/10.1086/323313

Abstract​In 1997, John Lott and David Mustard published an important paper in which they found that right‐to‐carry concealed weapons laws reduce violent crime. Although Lott and Mustard appear to do all possible variations of the analysis, a closer reading reveals that the study might suffer from several possibly important errors. I reestimate the model and check for incorrect functional form, omitted variables, and possible second‐order bias in the _t_‐ratios. Lott and Mustard's basic conclusions are generally robust with respect to these potential econometric problems. Overall, right‐to‐carry concealed weapons laws tend to reduce violent crime. The effect on property crime is more uncertain. I find evidence that these laws also reduce burglary.

Do Right to Carry Laws Increase Violent Crime? A Comment on Donohue, Aneja, and Weber · Econ Journal Watch : shall-issue, gun control

Nevertheless, when we use the synthetic control model, we find that the claim that RTC laws increase either murder or violent crime is not supported. We find states where crime increased after the implementation of the RTC law, and we find more states in which crime decreased after the law.

Mustard, D. 2001. The impact of gun laws on police deaths. The Journal of Law & Economics, 44(S2): 635-657..

After enactment of the right-to-carry laws, states exhibit a reduced likelihood of having a felonious police death rate and slightly lower rates of police deaths.
-------
Allowing law-abiding citizens to carry concealed weapons does not endanger the lives of officers and may help reduce their risk of being killed.

(PDF) Does the Right to Carry Concealed Handguns Deter Countable Crimes—Only a Count Analysis Can Say
 We find that the effects of such laws vary across crime categories, U.S. states, and time and that such laws appear to have statistically significant deterrent effects on the numbers of reported murders, rapes, and robberies. Copyright 2001 by the University of Chicago.

EconPapers: Testing for the Effects of Concealed Weapons Laws: Specification Errors and Robustness
 Overall, right-to-carry concealed weapons laws tend to reduce violent crime. The effect on property crime is more uncertain. I find evidence that these laws also reduce burglary. Copyright 2001 by the University of Chicago.

The Debate on Shall-Issue Laws · Econ Journal Watch : shall-issue, crime, handguns, concealed weapons
Our analysis, as well as Ayres and Donohue’s when projected beyond a five-year span, indicates that shall-issue laws decrease crime and the costs of crime. Purists in statistical analysis object with some cause to some of methods employed both by Ayres and Donohue and by us. But our paper upgrades Ayres and Donohue, so, until the next study comes along, our paper should neutralize Ayres and Donohue’s “more guns, more crime” conclusion.
The Impact of Right-to-Carry Laws on Crime: An Exercise in Replication
his paper reports a replication of their basic findings and some corresponding robustness checks, which reveal a serious omitted variable problem. Once corrected for omitted variables, the most robust result, confirmed using both county and state data, is that RTC laws significantly reduce murder. There is no robust, consistent evidence that RTC laws have any significant effect on other violent crimes, including assault. There is some weak evidence that RTC laws increase robbery and assault while decreasing rape. Given that the victim costs of murder and rape are much higher than the costs of robbery and assault, the evidence shows that RTC laws are socially beneficial.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> How many times does that actually happen, a gun owner preventing a crime. It is virtually never in the news. I think it's BS. Y'all can produce no stats to back up that notion.
> 
> Me, I'm a progressive Democrat who knows that the NRA is a corrupt lobbying shill of gun manufacturers. But when I was young, when the NRA was real, I took their gun safety course and by the age of 12 was competent and safe with all the usual firearms... we didn't have AKs back then, just .30/.06, .30/.30, .22lr, various shotguns & pistols. I use guns nowadays to shoot vermin in the chicken coop, mostly possums and raccoons. Any criminal coming here better be quick because I am quick. But that has NEVER happened. Right now my primary concern is with white-right Trumpoid terrorists who'd like to shoot me for being as Democrat. They think Democrats don't have guns and can't shoot! That is hilarious. I'm from fucking WV dude.




No, dumb shit...we know democrats have guns....they just don't want normal people to have guns...every socialist, left wing government confiscates guns and then commits mass murder........that is the history...

We know you want guns.....but you don't want anyone else to have them...it is much harder for you to fill mass graves when your victims can shoot back.


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.



We're fine, thanks.  Just keep your fucking fascist hands off my civil rights and you'll be ok, too.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Oh sit down and shut up, tough guy. I think you sit clenched all day waiting for someone to take your guns.
> 
> You really need to talk to mental health professionals about your little sick obsession.



LOL, oh golly what a meanie you are!!!! Pound sound pig.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> You'd be in prison too. Not very smart.



  Why?
You were trying to steal his property.
    Break into my house and try and steal my guns,I'll fill you with so much lead you'll be able to use your dick for a pencil.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> Https://www.ncbl.nlm.nih.gov>PMC



  Your sight contains as much info as your brain.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> In fact I'm going to report you cuz this is harassment



  You Fool!!!!
We're among the secret elite your complaints will go nowhere!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> This is my first time on the message board, I may be making mistakes but at least I'm not a boorish person like you.



  We can tell.
So I guess that would make you around 18 years old.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Again, if the amendment was changed and they came to the door, you would be a complete idiot to respond with bullets.
> 
> As for guns keeping everybody safe, don't make me vomit.  Ask those people who were killed at Sandy hook and innocent people killed by other gun nuts if they feel safe.
> Wake up to yourself.  Its pure testosterone and ego.
> ...



  Do you even know why the 2nd Amendment was created?
I'll give you a hint.
   It's to stop the very thing you're calling for.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Do you even know why the 2nd Amendment was created?
> I'll give you a hint.
> It's to stop the very thing you're calling for.



It's you who needs to understand why it was put there. I'm giving you a scenario that could happen in the future. 
Constitutions are not set in stone and neither is the second.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Again, if the amendment was changed and they came to the door, you would be a complete idiot to respond with bullets.
> 
> As for guns keeping everybody safe, don't make me vomit.  Ask those people who were killed at Sandy hook and innocent people killed by other gun nuts if they feel safe.
> Wake up to yourself.  Its pure testosterone and ego.
> ...



  Holy fuck are you stupid!!!
No one has ever been shot while stopping a tyrannical government?
   There's this thing that happened back in 1776 maybe you've heard about it.
You'd have to own a gun to pick him off from a half mile away wouldnt you?
   And what makes you think he couldnt do the same to you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Who is illegally taking anyone's firearms? What most Democrats want is stricter background checks, to weed out the Adam Lanza types. That is not "taking your guns", duh. I'll easily pass any such background check, and will with or without the enhanced checks be the proud owner of a new .30/.06 soon. Got my eyes on a nice one...
> 
> And I'm a progressive Democrat, so you'd best keep your insurrection away from me.



  So this would be your first gun huh.
Me personally,I've been shooting guns since I was 8 and continue to do so 48 years later.
  It takes years to become truly proficient with firearms,especially with pistols and long range shooting.
Oh....I personally stopped a home invasion so yes guns in civilian hands do actually help stop violent crime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> It's you who needs to understand why it was put there. I'm giving you a scenario that could happen in the future.
> Constitutions are not set in stone and neither is the second.



   Okay then.
You tell me why we have the 2nd.
And it's highly unlikely the 2nd will be struck down,it would be political suicide to try.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> This is my first time on the message board, I may be making mistakes but at least I'm not a boorish person like you.


Maybe you need to familarize yourself with the rules before you post. Just saying.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> National Library of Medicine - National Institutes of Health then there's a v symbol sideways followed by PMC


terrible link, it takes you to their main page. You need to learn how to link your documentation correctly if you want any credibility.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Holy fuck are you stupid!!!
> No one has ever been shot while stopping a tyrannical government?
> There's this thing that happened back in 1776 maybe you've heard about it.
> You'd have to own a gun to pick him off from a half mile away wouldnt you?
> And what makes you think he couldnt do the same to you?



There has never been a uprising by the people againt a tyrannical government. 
Never a shot fired is what I said.  Read it again. You called Obama a terrorist, Muslim and not American but did absolutely nothing to get rid if him.  Home of the brave my arse. 

What makes you think I have to own a gun to shoot someone? 

Try this.  If the correct authorities arrived at your house with documentation legislated by law, how would you react. 
They knock and state their case, would you start shooting then? 
You grab your guns and point them. Would you start now? 
You fire the first shot and he cripples you, then maybe? 
None of the above. You wouldn't have the guts to commence firing.  They could kill you at their will.  So where's all this bravado and 2nd then? Your gun doesn't give you permission to act outside the law and they would take you down like a dog. 

So settle down.  Your weapons are only show pieces and will never be used to defy the law.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There has never been a uprising by the people againt a tyrannical government.
> Never a shot fired is what I said.  Read it again. You called Obama a terrorist, Muslim and not American but did absolutely nothing to get rid if him.  Home of the brave my arse.
> 
> What makes you think I have to own a gun to shoot someone?
> ...


So then the OP is wrong?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Due to your name, I ask, Are you involved with Asatru Folk Assembly? They are a terrorist group, very much a concern in Virginia where they're big in the prisons.
> 
> I've forwarded this ID to HS to be checked out. If you don't already have a file, you do now.


You see the way _you_ are the one trying to use threats and force against me, while claiming I'm the danger?
if you really contacted HS, it's because you're hoping they'll send guys with guns to my door....... see, *you* are sending armed men after _me_. You are the aggressor.









Well, I'll tell you what...... if any brand of LE _at all_ comes to my door, I'll be coming through yours.

See you soon.


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


Come get mine, liar.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Okay then.
> You tell me why we have the 2nd.
> And it's highly unlikely the 2nd will be struck down,it would be political suicide to try.


I covered the scenario in another post. 
The 2nd is clear in what is says.  The scenario has never arrived. That's why we have a military. 
It is now over 60% of people wants guns restricted or banned.  That majority doesn't equate to political suicide. 
It is unlikely but you protect guns like your life depends on it and they rarely get used for hunting.  That's a fact. You have them because you can and you live in fear of a communist takeover. Bullshit.


----------



## Stann (Jul 28, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> terrible link, it takes you to their main page. You need to learn how to link your documentation correctly if you want any credibility.


I actually didn't put those words. I typed out the Link, it transformed itself when you print it out there's a comment.


----------



## Stann (Jul 28, 2021)

Race Burley said:


> Come get mine, liar.


I do not lie nor do I care to associate with people who do so goodbye


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There has never been a uprising by the people againt a tyrannical government.
> Never a shot fired is what I said.  Read it again. You called Obama a terrorist, Muslim and not American but did absolutely nothing to get rid if him.  Home of the brave my arse.
> 
> What makes you think I have to own a gun to shoot someone?
> ...





Colin norris said:


> There has never been a uprising by the people againt a tyrannical government.




Which is why Queen Elizabeth is our supreme leader.

Right?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> It's you who needs to understand why it was put there. I'm giving you a scenario that could happen in the future.
> Constitutions are not set in stone and neither is the second.


But the right is.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> I actually didn't put those words. I typed out the Link, it transformed itself when you print it out there's a comment.


I couldn't find the story and you seem unable to back up your claim at all. Oh well, I hope you do better next time.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> So then the OP is wrong?



No.  That's exactly the point.  You gun nuts have started a civil war against your own people and it's out of control. 
It's no excuse for any civilian to have an armoury like they do.  When was the last time you house was invaded by people with guns? Never.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Which is why Queen Elizabeth is our supreme leader.
> 
> Right?



I must have missed that one. Can you give me a date when the British were attacked by every citizen who owned a gun.  Where did it happen?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There has never been a uprising by the people againt a tyrannical government.
> Never a shot fired is what I said.  Read it again. You called Obama a terrorist, Muslim and not American but did absolutely nothing to get rid if him.  Home of the brave my arse.
> 
> What makes you think I have to own a gun to shoot someone?
> ...


False.

Look up the Battle of Athens.


It's been done right here in the US.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There has never been a uprising by the people againt a tyrannical government.
> Never a shot fired is what I said.  Read it again. You called Obama a terrorist, Muslim and not American but did absolutely nothing to get rid if him.  Home of the brave my arse.
> 
> What makes you think I have to own a gun to shoot someone?
> ...



What makes you think I have to own a gun to shoot someone?  
So you're saying no shots were fired in the revolutionary war?
  When did I call barry a terrorist?
Show pieces dont get fired,my guns do.
   Dude you're all over the place and using pure conjecture trying to make a point.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I covered the scenario in another post.
> The 2nd is clear in what is says.  The scenario has never arrived. That's why we have a military.
> It is now over 60% of people wants guns restricted or banned.  That majority doesn't equate to political suicide.
> It is unlikely but you protect guns like your life depends on it and they rarely get used for hunting.  That's a fact. You have them because you can and you live in fear of a communist takeover. Bullshit.





Colin norris said:


> That's why we have a military.



You are aware that it is illegal for the US Military to take action in the US, right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I must have missed that one. Can you give me a date when the British were attacked by every citizen who owned a gun.  Where did it happen?



  Can you name a war where every citizen picked up a gun and fought?
Of course you cant.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I must have missed that one. Can you give me a date when the British were attacked by every citizen who owned a gun.  Where did it happen?


1776


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> 1776


Civil uprising? The whole country took up arms and physically drove them out of the country. Tyrants in the WH were killed etc.  
Sorry comrade try harder.  You're over reacting.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 28, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Can you name a war where every citizen picked up a gun and fought?
> Of course you cant.


We are talking about guns being used to rid the country of tyrants. That has never happened.  

The facts remain, the place is saturated with guns for which 90 % are never used for what they are designed and you know it.  It's Pure testosterone and penile extensions. The ease of obtaining a killing machine is the problem but you don't approve of background checks to eliminate loonies because most of the NRA members are fucking ratbags.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> We are talking about guns being used to rid the country of tyrants. That has never happened.
> 
> The facts remain, the place is saturated with guns for which 90 % are never used for what they are designed and you know it.  It's Pure testosterone and penile extensions. The ease of obtaining a killing machine is the problem but you don't approve of background checks to eliminate loonies because most of the NRA members are fucking ratbags.


You're just a hoplophobic little pussy, is what it sounds like.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I covered the scenario in another post.
> The 2nd is clear in what is says.  The scenario has never arrived. That's why we have a military.
> It is now over 60% of people wants guns restricted or banned.  That majority doesn't equate to political suicide.
> It is unlikely but you protect guns like your life depends on it and they rarely get used for hunting.  That's a fact. You have them because you can and you live in fear of a communist takeover. Bullshit.



   What do you know about my hunting activities?
The military cant be used against US citizens you moron.
How about a link for that 60% bullshit? You do realize that gun sales are through the roof right now and a lot of those purchases have been made by women.
   When the Gov wants to take guns away from its citizens you can guarantee that Gov is about to do something that the Populace is going to be highly pissed about.
     Look at Venezuela. They took firearms from its citizens and 7 years later they're gunning them down in the streets.
  You're one of those people who think the government is your friend....guess again Jr.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> We are talking about guns being used to rid the country of tyrants. That has never happened.
> 
> The facts remain, the place is saturated with guns for which 90 % are never used for what they are designed and you know it.  It's Pure testosterone and penile extensions. The ease of obtaining a killing machine is the problem but you don't approve of background checks to eliminate loonies because most of the NRA members are fucking ratbags.



   The revolutionary war dumbshit.
We already have background checks you dumbass.
   Are you really claiming people buy shotguns and rifles and dont use them to hunt?
Fast cars are unnecessary as well,should we ban them?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> No.  That's exactly the point.  You gun nuts have started a civil war against your own people and it's out of control.
> It's no excuse for any civilian to have an armoury like they do.  When was the last time you house was invaded by people with guns? Never.


How am I a gun nut? Why do you feel the need to label? I actually have posted several times before, I don't own a gun. I will never own a gun. I don't like them, never have and probably never will. If a person owns a gun, that is their business and none of mine. 99.9% of all gun owners have never aimed or fired at another human and it is less likely they have ever or will ever use it in the commission of a crime. As far as a civil war? I doubt that would ever happen but it is your silly imagination, just like you imagining that I am a gun nut.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I covered the scenario in another post.
> The 2nd is clear in what is says.  The scenario has never arrived. That's why we have a military.
> It is now over 60% of people wants guns restricted or banned.  That majority doesn't equate to political suicide.
> It is unlikely but you protect guns like your life depends on it and they rarely get used for hunting.  That's a fact. You have them because you can and you live in fear of a communist takeover. Bullshit.


Read and learn, if you want. 









						Key facts about Americans and guns
					

Here are some key findings about Americans’ attitudes about gun violence, gun policy and other subjects, drawn from recent surveys.




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There has never been a uprising by the people againt a tyrannical government.
> Never a shot fired is what I said.  Read it again. You called Obama a terrorist, Muslim and not American but did absolutely nothing to get rid if him.  Home of the brave my arse.
> 
> What makes you think I have to own a gun to shoot someone?
> ...


You're a goddamned liar, like all leftist scum.









						Battle of Athens (1946) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2021)

God, I hate these left shit stains!


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 28, 2021)

The dismissal of people who’ve developed their own antibodies springs from the same totalitarian mindset of gun control activists: You cannot protect yourself! Your body cannot protect you! Only the government can protect you. Or, as Mussolini said: “Everything in the State, nothing outside the State, nothing against the State.”


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 28, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 times less likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


I agree that guns are bad.  But suicides of over 20,000 gun owners per year are a tragedy.  A self-inflicted tragedy.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 28, 2021)

*Human Life is precious.*  Tragically, 572,000 people in USA 1999-2016 died by guns.


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> *Human Life is precious.*  Tragically, 572,000 people in USA 1999-2016 died by guns.


Most of them criminal scum. No loss. Come take mine.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 28, 2021)

Race Burley said:


> Most of them criminal scum. No loss. Come take mine.


All lives are precious.

Suicide is a sin, but all people have sins.


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> All lives are precious.
> 
> Suicide is a sin, but all people have sins.


Goodbye douche.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 28, 2021)

Cars kill people and people kill each other with clubs and knives. People kill themselves with guns and rope and knives and prescription and non prescription drugs. Some law abiding citizens die while trying to protect themselves and their families with knives and clubs. So what's the solution? I'm for reasonable laws restricting firearm possession to (only American citizens) who have no history of craziness. The ironic thing is that the president of the United States might not qualify.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There has never been a uprising by the people againt a tyrannical government.
> Never a shot fired is what I said.  Read it again. You called Obama a terrorist, Muslim and not American but did absolutely nothing to get rid if him.  Home of the brave my arse.
> 
> What makes you think I have to own a gun to shoot someone?
> ...


LOL no tyrannical Government ever overthrown? Good god man take a history class. We were created from JUST that.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 29, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> *Human Life is precious.*  Tragically, 572,000 people in USA 1999-2016 died by guns.



If we take your number as being accurate...which is in doubt.....

And the majority of those are suicides......you bait and switch to use emotion to make your argument....

17 year period....1999-2016............

Meanwhile......

CDC gun deaths, accidents, suicide and murder.......

The stats for 2019 from the CDC and the FBI...

Gun accidental deaths...

486

Gun Suicide for 2019...

23, 941

Gun murder...

10,258





__





						Fatal Injury and Violence Data | WISQARS | Injury Center | CDC
					

WISQARS fatal injury data shows the number of injury deaths and death rates by intent and mechanism. The fatal injury applications include Fatal Injury Reports, Leading Causes of Death, Cost of Injury Reports, and Fatal Injury Data Visualization.




					www.cdc.gov
				











						Expanded Homicide Data Table 8
					





					ucr.fbi.gov
				






Now....of the gun murder....70-80% of the gun murder victims are criminals...murdered by other criminals.....of the rest of the victims, the majority of them are friends, family, associates of the criminals who were being shot at....and were caught in the crossfire....

So....

10,258 - 80% = 2,051  innocent people shot, with the majority friends and family of criminals...

2,051 innocent people 

Meanwhile, in Europe, after the Europeans banned and confiscated guns stating banning and confiscating guns would make them safer....

16 million....





__





						NAZI GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
					





					hawaii.edu
				




16 million innocent men, women and children handed over to the national socialists and murdered......1933-1945

In 12 years.......

This is why you don't know or understand what you are talking about........


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 29, 2021)

2aguy said:


> If we take your number as being accurate...which is in doubt.....


I do have accurate data:


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 2, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What do you know about my hunting activities?
> The military cant be used against US citizens you moron.
> How about a link for that 60% bullshit? You do realize that gun sales are through the roof right now and a lot of those purchases have been made by women.
> When the Gov wants to take guns away from its citizens you can guarantee that Gov is about to do something that the Populace is going to be highly pissed about.
> ...


Like all the other posters, you are making some  pathetic excuses as justifications. The country is awash with guns in the hands of people who should never have accessed them. 
Even when proposals to have mental checks on people it was resoundingly condemned by the NRA and it members.  

Even you would have a gun not suited for what you use it but got it because you can.  That does not justify it. 

If a rabble of Republican still crying since the election  loss attempt a coup again, watch what happens. You'll then see the executive powers the government have.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Like all the other posters, you are making some  pathetic excuses as justifications. The country is awash with guns in the hands of people who should never have accessed them.
> Even when proposals to have mental checks on people it was resoundingly condemned by the NRA and it members.
> 
> Even you would have a gun not suited for what you use it but got it because you can.  That does not justify it.
> ...



   The only guns in the wrong hands are ghetto kneegrows and beaners..
If we got rid of the ghetto shootings our murder rate would be the envy of the world.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 2, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The only guns in the wrong hands are ghetto kneegrows and beaners..
> If we got rid of the ghetto shootings our murder rate would be the envy of the world.



In you're dreams son. While ever the mentality you have remains, nothing will change.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Like all the other posters, you are making some  pathetic excuses as justifications. The country is awash with guns in the hands of people who should never have accessed them.
> Even when proposals to have mental checks on people it was resoundingly condemned by the NRA and it members.
> 
> Even you would have a gun not suited for what you use it but got it because you can.  That does not justify it.
> ...


Oh for fucks sake..... (smh)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> In you're dreams son. While ever the mentality you have remains, nothing will change.



  So I see you had no answer....other than misspelled words.
I find it hard to take you seriously when you spell like a third grader.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 2, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So I see you had no answer....other than misspelled words.
> I find it hard to take you seriously when you spell like a third grader.


Some of the mistakes I see here make me wonder if some posters aren't using some kind of voice to text feature.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 2, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So I see you had no answer....other than misspelled words.
> I find it hard to take you seriously when you spell like a third grader.


If all your grievances centre around the grammar, you have nothing. Its not as if Every one on here swallowed a dictionary.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> If all your grievances centre around the grammar, you have nothing. Its not as if Every one on here swallowed a dictionary.



  I find it hard to listen to someone who has a third grade education.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 2, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I find it hard to listen to someone who has a third grade education.


Well don't.  But your replies and childish remarks are indicative of a pedantic spoilt child .  Go away.  Don't answer.  Don't read it.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> Statistics do not lie, if you own a gun you are more likely to be involved in gun violence.


Up to this point you haven't posted any.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> National Library of Medicine - National Institutes of Health then there's a v symbol sideways followed by PMC


Useless link since you didn't show WHERE you got the claimed numbers from the link.

You drinking heavily?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> Https://www.ncbl.nlm.nih.gov>PMC


Your link doesn't work.

You are looking more and more inept as this thread goes on.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 3, 2021)

I have finished going through the thread to discover your thread was a lie from the start since you NEVER posted the evidence for it:

From your post one



> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.



This is an old worn out bogus claim that has been circulating for decades, they are stupid and always have been based on lies, that is WHY you didn't support it.

Stop making idiotic lies!


----------



## Markle (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.








Would you be so kind as to provide the demographics on who is killing who please?


----------



## Markle (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> National Library of Medicine - National Institutes of Health then there's a v symbol sideways followed by PMC



That is not even close to what you said.  Is that your way of saying that you intentionally LIED when you started this thread?


----------



## Markle (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> This is my first time on the message board, I may be making mistakes but at least I'm not a boorish person like you.



So you're new, or a new sock, on this message board and you start out with a bald-faced lie.  Why?


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 3, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL what a retard that's like saying if you own a car you are more likely to be in a car accident.


Which may be true.
You're talking about what insurers call "moral hazard."

If you are leasing the car you drive or owe money on it, the lender as well as the insurer has a financial incentive to keep you from getting into accidents.

If the same lender also finances local restaurants, bars, grocery stores, and coffee shops, and there's an endemic problem with adulterated food and drink, then the lender can threaten to call loans or yank funding in the food industry if adulteration problems, which cause drivers to exhibit poor judgment and experience lapses in attention on the road, or even "road rage," are not brought under control.

Otherwise, police departments, body shops, and hospitals which profit from accidents have a powerful financial incentive to continue dealing drugs and adulterating the food and drink of drivers. Insurers capitalize on this situation by offering "vice" or high risk premiums.


----------



## Markle (Aug 3, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> How many times does that actually happen, a gun owner preventing a crime. It is virtually never in the news. I think it's BS. Y'all can produce no stats to back up that notion.


If no crime happens in the woods, does it make a sound?  What do you report to law enforcement if no crime occurred?


----------



## Markle (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I covered the scenario in another post.
> _*The 2nd is clear in what is says.  The scenario has never arrived. That's why we have a military.*_
> *It is now over 60% of people wants guns restricted or banned.  That majority doesn't equate to political suicide.*
> It is unlikely but you protect guns like your life depends on it and they rarely get used for hunting.  That's a fact. You have them because you can and you live in fear of a communist takeover. Bullshit.


----------



## Markle (Aug 3, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> *Human Life is precious.*  Tragically, 572,000 people in USA 1999-2016 died by guns.



Specifically, has the murder and violent crime rate in the United States increased or decreased, and by how much between 1999 and 2016?

Is our murder and violent crime rate higher or lower than much of Western Europe.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 3, 2021)

Markle said:


>



Here it is but it won't matter.  You'll ridicule the source, then comes me and the usual, "I don't care anyway".









						Public opinion on gun control in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 3, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Up to this point you haven't posted any.


Surely you can tap a few keys and read some statistics. That old "prove it" cliche doesn't cut it anymore.  
You're basically calling him a liar before you even checked it.


----------



## Markle (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Here it is but it won't matter.  You'll ridicule the source, then comes me and the usual, "I don't care anyway".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to ridicule the source.  Even the co-founder, who sold his interest, is ashamed of what it has become.

Wiki says a lot, posted by anti-gun folks.  We already have what they listed and they cited no survey.

Try again.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 3, 2021)

An opinion piece is not evidence of anything.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be injured or killed by one.



No link and your math really sucks.

What is "8 times less" than, for example, 8 thousand? Or "8 times less" than 1%?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2021)

Markle said:


> If no crime happens in the woods, does it make a sound?  What do you report to law enforcement if no crime occurred?




Considering the legal consequences of using a gun for self defense, if no one is injured and the criminals simply runs away, there is no incentive for the victim to report the crime........with left wing prosecutors just waiting to jam up law abiding gun owners, telling the police you drew your weapon to stop an attack could get you arrested for any number of offenses.......which you may or not beat in court.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Here it is but it won't matter.  You'll ridicule the source, then comes me and the usual, "I don't care anyway".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Public opinion polls based on less than full information on the question are meaningless......anti-gun extremist polls don't cover that actual truth behind gun control laws...so they are meaningless.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 3, 2021)

Markle said:


> Is our murder and violent crime rate higher or lower than much of Western Europe.


Murder rate in USA is higher then in West European Nations.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Murder rate in USA is higher then in West European Nations.




Wrong...the murder rate in democrat party controlled cities is higher than Eurpean nations...while in the rest of the United States our murder rate is lower or the same...........and we still have guns to stop rapes, beatings, stabbings, robberies and murders, something Europeans just have to endure....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Surely you can tap a few keys and read some statistics. That old "prove it" cliche doesn't cut it anymore.
> You're basically calling him a liar before you even checked it.



I notice you didn't show me that link I missed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Well don't.  But your replies and childish remarks are indicative of a pedantic spoilt child .  Go away.  Don't answer.  Don't read it.



  No way!!
It's fun to point at you and laugh.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


Where do you get that stupid stat from?...lol


----------



## Markle (Aug 3, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Murder rate in USA is higher then in West European Nations.



Murder AND violent crime.  I also did not notice your working links to reliable sources supporting your allegations.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one.



TOTAL HORSECRAP.  By that "reasoning," 

Buy enough guns and your murder is certain.
The more defenseless you are the safer you become!


----------



## freyasman (Aug 3, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Considering the legal consequences of using a gun for self defense, if no one is injured and the criminals simply runs away, there is no incentive for the victim to report the crime........with left wing prosecutors just waiting to jam up law abiding gun owners, telling the police you drew your weapon to stop an attack could get you arrested for any number of offenses.......which you may or not beat in court.


The state always wants a monopoly on force.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 3, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Stann  When you make statistical claims like this in your opening post on a new thread you need to provide a source for it or we will typically close them.  It's in the rules.  Please update your opening post.



And as you can see, Taz, no update nor data or even recognition of your request has ever been forthcoming because the OP is full of it and his claims pure fiction.  One is NOT 8X more likely to be shot and killed just because you OWN a gun!  Worse, the OP title is incendiary in effectively saying that the one good thing about guns is that all gun owners eventually shoot each other killing each other off!


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 3, 2021)

Markle said:


> Murder AND violent crime.  I also did not notice your working links to reliable sources supporting your allegations.







__





						Murder Rate by Country 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 3, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> No way!!
> It's fun to point at you and laugh.


If there's anyone  providing frivolity and entertainment, it's you. 
I cannot write comedy like it.  
Try Again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> If there's anyone  providing frivolity and entertainment, it's you.
> I cannot write comedy like it.
> Try Again.



  See there ya go again...  
Here's the thing son,the other person has to do something wrong in order to make fun of them.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.




Look at you, deriving pleasure from the deaths of others, people with whom you disagree. Well, technically I would say you're deriving pleasure from the deaths of criminals. Because, as we all know, the vast majority of legal gun owners do not engage in wanton killing. But nice try...


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 3, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> See there ya go again...
> Here's the thing son,the other person has to do something wrong in order to make fun of them.


I rest my case your my honour. Now I'm getting through to you.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 3, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> I notice you didn't show me that link I missed.


Wow.  There's a start.  You "noticed".
You on your way son.  Good luck.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 3, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Public opinion polls based on less than full information on the question are meaningless......anti-gun extremist polls don't cover that actual truth behind gun control laws...so they are meaningless.



That's what I would expect from a gun owners but had the results been  in your favour you would be waving it like a winning lottery ticket. 
Very poor excuse indeed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 3, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I rest my case your my honour. Now I'm getting through to you.



  I'm your honour?
WTF does that even mean?


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 3, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'm your honour?
> WTF does that even mean?


You know exactly what it means and you don't like it.  Suck eggs.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Aug 3, 2021)

bear513 said:


> If you have a vagina and the moon is red how many licks to the center of a rooster?


lol


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


FBI statistics reflect that there are 5x's more murders by knives than with rifles, thus, people who own sharp instruments are killing each other off at a higher rate than those not allowed to own anything sharp.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

LuckyDuck said:


> FBI statistics reflect that there are 5x's more murders by knives than with rifles, thus, people who own sharp instruments are killing each other off at a higher rate than those not allowed to own anything sharp.


Handguns are #1 weapon for murder and suicide.

In England, it is knives.  But murder rate in UK is lower then in USA.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


I agree that guns are an abomination.

But Human Life is a precious G-d's Creation -- not a joke.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Handguns are #1 weapon for murder and suicide.
> 
> In England, it is knives.  But murder rate in UK is lower then in USA.



Yes…..but they also save more live than are taken buys guns with murder and allow weaker individuals to stop stronger criminals to the tune of 1.1 million times a year, according to the centers for disease contro.

Here’s a question for you…..a woman is about to be dragged
From bus stop and raped….she has a gun…would you allow her to use it to stop the rape?


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Yes…..but they also save more live than are taken buys guns with murder and allow weaker individuals to stop stronger criminals to the tune of 1.1 million times a year, according to the centers for disease contro.
> 
> Here’s a question for you…..a woman is about to be dragged
> From bus stop and raped….she has a gun…would you allow her to use it to stop the rape?


Self-defense is *justifiable homicide*.  It happens 201 to 265 times per year in USA.  Many more guns are used for murder (>10,000 per year) and suicide (>20,000 per year).


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

Justifiable homicide happens frequently in *action movies* and rarely in *real life*.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Handguns are #1 weapon for murder and suicide.
> 
> In England, it is knives.  But murder rate in UK is lower then in USA.



Knives kill morepeoplw than rifels do you want to ban knives?


Relative Ethics said:


> Self-defense is *justifiable homicide*.  It happens 201 to 265 times per year in USA.  Many more guns are used for murder (>10,000 per year) and suicide (>20,000 per year).



Moron, the 265 are not all the defensive gun uses, they are just the criminals too stupid to run away from or surrender to an armed victim.  The cdc research shows 1.1 million defensive gun uses per year.  The criminals run away,surrender or are simply wounded, not killed.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Justifiable homicide happens frequently in *action movies* and rarely in *real life*.



which you state speaking out of your ass….since at least 17 different studies show it is in the hundreds of thousands if not millions of times a year,  including studies by the cdc and the Dept. of justice


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.




Blacks are killing each other with guns.

Whites just pretty much shoot theirs at a gun range.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

Flash said:


> Blacks are killing each other with guns.
> 
> Whites just pretty much shoot theirs at a gun range.


Overall, more white people then black people commit murder.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Overall, more white people then black people commit murder.


You are confused Moon Bat

That is not true according to the FBI stats.

It is certainly not true percentage wise.




			Arrests by offense, age, and race


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat
> 
> That is not true according the FBI stats.
> 
> ...


All people who suffer poverty and discrimination are more likely to commit crimes.

Hurt People Hurt People.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> All people who suffer poverty and discrimination are more likely to commit crimes.
> 
> Hurt People Hurt People.




Yea, so what?

Negroes murder Negroes with guns.

Stop being an apologist for them.

A gun in the hands of a White person if far less likely to be used for murder than a gun in the hands of a Negro.

My 50 or so "assault weapons" are far far less likey to be used for a crime than a cheap handgun in the hands of a Chicago Negro.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

All *Hurt People* are likely to *Hurt People*.

Many white people use guns to kill themselves:







Suicide is a sin as bad as murder.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

Very sad -- all Humans are G-d's Creation.  Human Life has paramount value.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Self-defense is *justifiable homicide*.



Even when the rapist runs away, before he's shot?
What about when he survives getting shot?


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Even when the rapist runs away, before he's shot?
> What about when he survives getting shot?


I do not know all the laws.

I know that defensive homicide is rare compared to criminal homicide.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> I know that defensive homicide is rare compared to criminal homicide.



You know you don't have to kill the perp to stop the crime.....right?


----------



## hadit (Aug 8, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


We've had guns in private hands for centuries and there has been no mass die-off of anyone. So, there's that.


----------



## hadit (Aug 8, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You know you don't have to kill the perp to stop the crime.....right?


You don't even have to fire the gun.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You know you don't have to kill the perp to stop the crime.....right?


Definitely.  But that is also rare. See p.6.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Self-defense is *justifiable homicide*.  It happens 201 to 265 times per year in USA.  Many more guns are used for murder (>10,000 per year) and suicide (>20,000 per year).


False. 

This is a lie.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

freyasman said:


> False.
> 
> This is a lie.


I have sources Here.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 8, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You know you don't have to kill the perp to stop the crime.....right?



"What is the number one reason so many liberals are dying in liberal cities" for the win, Alex


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Definitely.  But that is also rare. See p.6.



Thanks for the link.

Post the part that you feel backs up your claim.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> I have sources Here.


And your sources lie.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Post the part that you feel backs up your claim.


See p.6. Only 1.1% of violent crime victims threatened an attacker with a gun. In real life such escalation rarely works.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> See p.6. Only 1.1% of violent crime victims threatened an attacker with a gun. In real life such escalation rarely works.


False. 

This is a lie.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 8, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Wow.  There's a start.  You "noticed".
> You on your way son.  Good luck.



You don't either otherwise you would have posted it to help the asshole who make the stupid unsupported claim back in post one which currently stands as a lie.

47 to go.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 8, 2021)

In Scandinavia, everyone's Human Rights are valued -- including people who can not support themselves and even the worst criminals serving life.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> All *Hurt People* are likely to *Hurt People*.
> 
> Many white people use guns to kill themselves:
> 
> ...



Blacks males make up 7% of the population but Commit over 50% of the murder


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> I have sources Here.



Moron, it’s the Violence Policy Center, they lie more than biden does

Sugarmann, as Second Amendment supporters should know, is the one who initially suggested that the future of anti-Second extremism was shifting the focus away from handguns and on modern multi-purpose semiautomatic rifles and shotguns. His infamous quote is one that Second Amendment supporters should point to when trying to convince our fellow Americans that they are being misled.
——
Violence Policy Center has literally put forth the nuts and bolts of a plan to take away our rights. They also have played a role in creating the climate of fear used to fuel efforts to take our rights away.








						Know the Opposition: Violence Policy Center
					

One reason the fight to protect our rights has become harder is because of the Violence Policy Center's fearmongering that poses as research.




					www.ammoland.com


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 10, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Self-defense is *justifiable homicide*.  It happens 201 to 265 times per year in USA.  Many more guns are used for murder (>10,000 per year) and suicide (>20,000 per year).


The VPC -says firearms are used for defense around 95,000 times per year.
Across the same time period - 2013-2015 - that's almost 11x more often than a firearm is used to commit murder and about 4.5x more often than to commit suicide.


            https://vpc.org/studies/justifiable17.pdf


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 10, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Overall, more white people then black people commit murder.


~53% of murders are committed by blacks...  so, no.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 10, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> The VPC -says firearms are used for defense around 95,000 times per year.
> Across the same time period - 2013-2015 - that's almost 11x more often than a firearm is used to commit murder and about 4.5x more often than to commit suicide.
> 
> 
> https://vpc.org/studies/justifiable17.pdf


That self-defense is used in a very small fraction of all crimes.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 10, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> That self-defense is used in a very small fraction of all crimes.


Specifically, what %?
Be sure to cite your source.
And how does this change he fact a firearm is FAR more likley to be used in self-defense than to kill someone?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 10, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> The VPC -says firearms are used for defense around 95,000 times per year.
> Across the same time period - 2013-2015 - that's almost 11x more often than a firearm is used to commit murder and about 4.5x more often than to commit suicide.
> 
> 
> https://vpc.org/studies/justifiable17.pdf




And since the VPC is one of the most extreme, anti-gun groups....that says a lot when they give that number.....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 10, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> ~53% of murders are committed by blacks...  so, no.




And they always say blacks make up 12% of the population....but the true number is young black males make up 7% of the population and they are the ones trapped by democrat party policies into lives of violence and crime....and murder....usually of other black males...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 10, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> That self-defense is used in a very small fraction of all crimes.




Wrong....1.1 million times a year according to the CDC....1.5 million times a year by the Dept. of Justice.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 10, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> That self-defense is used in a very small fraction of all crimes.




Okay, let's play.

A woman is grabbed by a much stronger, violent and aggressive male at a bus stop or train platform............he plans on dragging her into an alley or abandoned building to rape, torture and murder her.

Do you allow her to own and carry a gun to stop the rape?

Is it better, in your mind, that she is raped, tortured and then murdered, rather than being allowed to carry and use a gun for self defense....

Very easy questions....be brave, answer them.......your buddies in the anti-gun movement still refuse to answer them....are you braver than they are?


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 10, 2021)

White people have one of the highest suicide rate in USA






This is no less of a sin then murder.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 10, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> White people have one of the highest suicide rate in USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please answer the questions in post #226


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 10, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> White people have one of the highest suicide rate in USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There ought to be a law.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 10, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I have a gun but I don't carry a gun.


Have gun will carry. 

I have legally carried a concealed firearm for at least 30 years. I hope and pray I never have to draw it. The last thing I would ever hope to do is to injure or kill someone who is attacking me with the intention of putting me in the hospital for an extended stay or six feet under. However if using my concealed handgun is my only alternative to stopping a serious attack, I am willing to use it. 

I have noticed that carrying a concealed firearm has made me a much more polite individual. For example I don’t casually give other drivers the finger when they do stupid things.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 10, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Then provide a link to support your claim because as of now all you have done is just posted numbers that have no links.


Statistics do lie. 

I used to manipulate statistics to make my boss look good in one of those idiotic company production programs that management loves to push so they look good to their supervisors. 

Sometimes if our department looked really good the company would give us something like a keychain with a inspirational message about quality. Of course that quality keychain would fall apart in a month.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 14, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.


I have had firearms in my home all my life, over 50 years and so did my Father and his Father and so on. Generations of firearm owners and not one of them or their families killed by those firearms.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 14, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I have had firearms in my home all my life, over 50 years and so did my Father and his Father and so on. Generations of firearm owners and not one of them or their families killed by those firearms.


My dad had a full gun cabinet in the living room and a loaded 357 magnum handy (usually a sawed-off shotgun tucked away close by, too), up until the day he died, and he also used to drink anywhere from 6 to 12 beers a night and I _still_ never saw him or anyone else we knew have a negligent discharge.
Had to join the Army to see one of those.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 14, 2021)

Stann said:


> The people who have them are killing each other off. A person without a gun is 8 timesless likely to be  injured or killed by one. Good luck to all your gun owners out there, you're going to need it.



Why can't we be more like Hitler's Germany, Mao's China or Stalin's USSR?


----------

